# Weaning questions



## vkalvacev (Aug 3, 2011)

So my first litter was forced to be weaned around 4.5 weeks, but they managed just fine! Do you think the new guys will be fine to be weaned around 6 weeks? Born july 1st, so next friday is when I would wean/give them to their new homes. Also, how exactly is the best way to wean the rabbits so the mom is still in (partially) good condition and that her milk dries up nicely? Any other tips would be great!


----------



## animalsRawsome (Aug 4, 2011)

I think it would be fine to wean them when they are six weeks old. The LONGEST that I would keep them with mom is 8 weeks. When I wean I usually take away the two biggest ones, wait a day, and take away the next biggest ones, ect. ect... That way the smallest ones get alittle extra time/milk from mom, and mom can slowly get used to not having her babies with her. Hope that helps.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Aug 4, 2011)

I usually start by taking away the 2 biggest, then the next day depending on the size of the litter I will take 1 or 2 out until they have all been weaned.  Also, after you wean the babies, wait a couple days to make sure the babies are all eating and drinking on their own and are doing fine without their mother before selling them.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 6, 2011)

Well I always wean rabbits at 7 weeks , because 6 weeks seem early to me and 8 weeks a little long , just my opinion though ,


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 6, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> Well I always wean rabbits at 7 weeks , because 6 weeks seem early to me and 8 weeks a little long , just my opinion though ,


Dobby and Kreacher were 7 weeks when I got them.  My breeder made very good suggestions on how to acclimate them.  Let them settle.  Had no problems at all.  Just my opinion from a consumer.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 6, 2011)

Here is what I do and It has always worked fine for me. 

1. Take all rabbits out but the smallest
2. leave the smallest in for a day or two to dry the doe up and give it some extra strength 
3. take the last kit out and put it in with the others.
4. Feed a pinch of calfmanna.


----------

